# Dbol or Decca



## bsw5 (Feb 8, 2015)

What do you prefer and why?


----------



## Yaya (Feb 8, 2015)

Both, and with test obviously

Why? Because it's the best


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 8, 2015)

Nandy. Because she is so sweet and beautiful. She can suck your cock and lick your asshole at the same time. I miss u nandy


----------



## Bigwhite (Feb 8, 2015)

Var or tren and why...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 8, 2015)

u cant compare dbol with deca..to completely different things.


----------



## DF (Feb 8, 2015)

Both!!!!!!!


----------



## McDuffy (Feb 8, 2015)

if you're new I'd pick D-bol over deca as deca PCT is rough apparently.


----------



## Infantry87 (Feb 9, 2015)

The questions are getting dumber by the day.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 9, 2015)

Careful if you are buying something that is spelled Decca, it is not legit..just saying.


----------



## bsw5 (Feb 9, 2015)

Infantry87 said:


> The questions are getting dumber by the day.


Dumber by the day? How is that? Is this not what this thread is for? Discussion..
I'm new at this and want to know as much as possible. But hey, it may be dumb to you because you no more than I do. When I decide to start my first cycle I can get deca or Dbol is the reason I ask. I've asked several people I know at the gym what they preferred and I got several different answers. That's the reason I asked you guys.


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 9, 2015)

bsw5 said:


> Dumber by the day? How is that? Is this not what this thread is for? Discussion..
> I'm new at this and want to know as much as possible. But hey, it may be dumb to you because you no more than I do. When I decide to start my first cycle I can get deca or Dbol is the reason I ask. I've asked several people I know at the gym what they preferred and I got several different answers. That's the reason I asked you guys.



If you poke around and read the beginner stickies you will see why he thinks that… 

never run an oral only by itself. if its your first cycle you should only be running test at about 500mg/wk. don't run a cycle without test. 

one of the most popular stacks for bulking/mass is test/deca/dbol

if you can only afford one or the other then you shouldn't be running anything… save until you can afford everything you need.

again… go read the beginner stickies


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Feb 9, 2015)

I recommend just one of those at a time until you know how you react differently to each of them.  If you've never tried either one, then figure out the pros and cons to each of them individually.  Or else, if you get gyno how will you know which one you're more prone to gyno from?

Good luck and read the stickies as others have said.  Lots of good learning


----------



## bsw5 (Feb 9, 2015)

I am going to run test cypionate with either the dbol or deca. Not going to run an oral only cycle. I guess I should be more clear.


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 10, 2015)

Dbol is only for use for 4 weeks b/c it's a harsh oral for the liver, that's what everyone is trying to say.  That's why people do test,deca with a dbol to kickstart it the first 4 weeks or ending the last 4 weeks of the cycle.  Both Dbol and deca have sides.  Dbol will bloat you, but the increase in strength and gains for those 4 weeks are great.  At week 5/6 the deca and test should be kicking in.


----------



## DF (Feb 10, 2015)

I think you question should be .... This is my first cycle.  Should I use deca or Dbol in my first cycle?


----------



## nightster (Feb 10, 2015)

I can see where the guy is confused.... This thread has 5 different answers for the same question but its a stupid question apparently that's what kind of pisses me off about this place sometimes


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 10, 2015)

nightster said:


> I can see where the guy is confused.... This thread has 5 different answers for the same question but its a stupid question apparently that's what kind of pisses me off about this place sometimes


Well his question is entirely opinion based. There is no right or wrong answer.


----------



## nightster (Feb 10, 2015)

I wonder if the web designer can set it up to where everybody is forced to acknowledge a checkbox on every sticky before they're allowed to talk then.  that actually is a good idea but I'm pointing it out in sarcasm to be completely honest..


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 10, 2015)

bsw5 said:


> Dumber by the day? How is that? Is this not what this thread is for? Discussion..
> I'm new at this and want to know as much as possible. But hey, it may be dumb to you because you no more than I do. When I decide to start my first cycle I can get deca or Dbol is the reason I ask. I've asked several people I know at the gym what they preferred and I got several different answers. That's the reason I asked you guys.



Yes you are correct,  this thread is for discussion, learning and helping. For you as a beginner it is a legitimate beginers question,  for us more experienced guys not so much but we tend to easily forget that we all were once exactly where you are in the learning process asking the same types of questions. 
It would be a little less irritating for some or most of us if you as begininers did a little more research and reading up on stickies ect so you have a little better understanding of what you're asking before you ask it. 
You'll get much more help that way and less flak. 
Anyhow the only dumb question is the one that's not asked,  so ask away rather than not and end up doing something incorrectly.


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 11, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> Dbol is only for use for 4 weeks b/c it's a harsh oral for the liver, that's what everyone is trying to say.  That's why people do test,deca with a dbol to kickstart it the first 4 weeks or ending the last 4 weeks of the cycle.  Both Dbol and deca have sides.  Dbol will bloat you, but the increase in strength and gains for those 4 weeks are great.  At week 5/6 the deca and test should be kicking in.


 i like dbol at the end of a cycle, my cycles end on meet day,


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 11, 2015)

Btw. You should consider a first cycle of test only. 
2nd cycle test and D-bol. 
3rd test, decca and D-bol
Start off with one compound. See how you react and what thr results are that you get from it. Then add a second and see what the results are from that and so on. 
Starting with more than one compound you never really get a good understanding of the effects of a paticular compound.


----------



## bsw5 (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys. FYI.. I have read almost every sticky on this forum. Sorry if I pissed some of you off.


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 12, 2015)

Both with test and lots of food!!!


----------



## Irish (Feb 12, 2015)

JAXNY said:


> Btw. You should consider a first cycle of test only.
> 2nd cycle test and D-bol.
> 3rd test, decca and D-bol
> Start off with one compound. See how you react and what thr results are that you get from it. Then add a second and see what the results are from that and so on.
> Starting with more than one compound you never really get a good understanding of the effects of a paticular compound.


If you are reacting well to test on your first cycle, could you run dbol for the last 4 weeks when the gains slow down and then add deca to the mix next cycle?


----------

